# You make me sick!!



## EL SABIO

Me asqueas o me das asco ?

Cuál sería lo mejor para expresar la repugnancia?


----------



## lacat

Literalmente es "me pones enfermo" en España sobre todo se ve en las traducciones de las películas. "Me das asco" es lo más común.

saludos!


----------



## Laia

Como dice lacat:

La traducción más fiel sería "me pones enfermo". Si he de escoger entre tus opciones: "me das asco".


----------



## gisele73

También puede ser "me das náuseas".


----------



## Terry Mount

Yo tambien eligiria "me das asco"...pero no soy nativo


----------



## srsh

Las dos opciones que en mi opinión son las más comunes:

- ¡Me das asco!
- ¡Me enfermas!

Saludos!


----------



## Like an Angel

lacat said:
			
		

> Literalmente es "me pones enfermo" en España sobre todo se ve en las traducciones de las películas.


  

No chicos, esos traductores deberían buscarse otro laburito. En todo caso deberían decir "me enfermás", pero no creo que transmita la misma idea. *Me das asco*,  es sin duda lo que quieren decir.


----------



## Terry Mount

Cuando en ingles, alguien te dice "you make me sick" te esta diciendo que para él / ella "eres repugnante" por tu actitud, tu aspecto fisica, algun hábito que tienes, tu personalidad, etc., etc. No se entiende como algo que le causa una "verdadera" enfermedad.... La idea de náuseas sí viene al caso.


----------



## Laia

Vaya... pues la opción "me enfermas" no me acaba de gustar...  quiero decir que como no la he oído nunca, me parece rara... supongo que igual que a vosotros el "me pones enfermo".

He pensado en otra opción, aunque quizás el significado se aleja un poco del original: "me pones negro/a"


----------



## Like an Angel

Laia said:
			
		

> Vaya... pues la opción "me enfermas" no me acaba de gustar... quiero decir que como no la he oído nunca, me parece rara... supongo que igual que a vosotros el "me pones enfermo".


 
En Argentina, al menos, me enfermás/me enferma significa me fastidiás/me molesta. Vg.: _Me enferma que dejen los platos sobre la mesa cada vez que comen algo, yo no soy sirvienta de nadie para andar levantando sus cosas_.


----------



## Laia

Like an Angel said:
			
		

> En Argentina, al menos, me enfermás/me enferma significa me fastidiás/me molesta. Vg.: _Me enferma que dejen los platos sobre la mesa cada vez que comen algo, yo no soy sirvienta de nadie para andar levantando sus cosas_.


 
Me pone enferma que dejen los platos (...)

Es el mismo significado.


----------



## EL SABIO

Like an Angel said:
			
		

> No chicos, esos traductores deberían buscarse otro laburito. En todo caso deberían decir "me enfermás", pero no creo que transmita la misma idea. *Me das asco*, es sin duda lo que quieren decir.


 
Estoy aprendiendo a entender chistes en castillano! (por fin)

¿Qué es la diferencia entre estas dos expresiones?


----------



## Mr. Chaz

Laia said:
			
		

> Me pone enferma que dejen los platos (...)
> 
> Es el mismo significado.


 
Pero esto no es lo mismo que "*You* make me sick!"


----------



## Laia

Mr. Chaz said:
			
		

> Pero esto no es lo mismo que "*You* make me sick!"


 
Sí, exacto. Tiene los dos significados:

- Me pones enferma = You make me sick
- Me pone enferma que hagas X cosa = It makes me sick when you do X thing

No sé si lo he puesto bien en inglés... I hope yes!


----------



## EL SABIO

Laia said:
			
		

> Sí, exacto. Tiene los dos significados:
> 
> - Me pones enferma = You make me sick
> - Me pone enferma que hagas X cosa = It makes me sick when you do X thing
> 
> No sé si lo he puesto bien en inglés... I hope yes!


  I hope I did  I hope so


----------



## Laia

Thank you... so I hope I did


----------



## Mr. Chaz

Or.... "I hope I have!"


----------



## EL SABIO

I was thinking about a situation where for eg. a  goody-too-shoes woman after hearing something gross or evil from a man says: You make me sick! especialmente con acento americano!

Despues de oir hablar de alguien algo repugnante, dirán Uds "me das asco!" o "me enfermas!"?


----------



## Laia

Después de algo repugnante, mejor... ¡Me das asco!


----------



## Like an Angel

EL SABIO said:
			
		

> Estoy aprendiendo a entender chistes en castellano! (por fin)
> 
> ¿Qué es la diferencia entre estas dos expresiones?


 
¿La diferencia entre "me enfermás" y "me das asco"? ¿No te sirvió lo que dije más arriba?

Me enfermás/me enferma = Me fastidiás/me molesta.
Me das asco = Me repugna tu presencia (es más fuerte, a mi entender, porque estás despreciando a una persona)


----------



## Like an Angel

Laia said:
			
		

> - Me pones enferma = You make me sick
> - Me pone enferma que hagas X cosa = It makes me sick when you do X thing


 
No soy una experta Laiaita , pero no coincido, me pones enferma me parece una traducción horrible y errónea de _you make me sick._


----------



## Soy Yo

EL SABIO said:
			
		

> I was thinking about a situation where for eg. a goody-too-shoes woman after hearing something gross or evil from a man says: You make me sick! especialmente con acento americano!
> 
> Despues de oir hablar de alguien algo repugnante, dirán Uds "me das asco!" o "me enfermas!"?


 
Creo que es "Miss Goody *Two*-shoes"...asi siempre lo he entendido... 

¿Te he dado asco ya?


----------



## Laia

Like an Angel said:
			
		

> No soy una experta Laiaita , pero no coincido, me pones enferma me parece una traducción horrible y errónea de _you make me sick._


 
Por favor, si usas diminutivo llámame Laieta y no Laiaita (esto sí suena horrible)  jejeje 

Bueno, es una traducción horrible... pero está arraigada en la población


----------



## srsh

Creo que es uno más de esos casos en los que dependiendo del lugar:

- Me pones enfermo (común en España)
- Me enfermas (común en latinoamerica)

En mi caso, siendo de México, la frase "me pones enfermo" me suena totalmente horrible hehe...

Saludos!


----------



## Laia

Sale en el diccionario de WR:
http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/translation.asp?spen=enfermo

*enfermo,-a* 

    II_m,f_ sick person
_(paciente)_ patient
    En general, puedes usar *ill* o *sick.* Pero recuerda que *ill* no se emplea delante de sustantivos _(un niño enfermo,_ *a sick boy*) pero sí con el verbo *to feel* _(me encuentro mal,_ *I feel ill*), ya que *I feel sick* significa _tengo ganas de vomitar_. *Sick* también se emplea para indicar un disgusto: _Estoy harto de él._ *I'm sick of him.* _Esa gente me pone enfermo._ *Those people make me sick.*


----------



## EL SABIO

Soy Yo said:
			
		

> Creo que es "Miss Goody *Two*-shoes"...asi siempre lo he entendido...
> 
> ¿Te he dado asco ya?


 
Well it means the same thing ya know!  Duh!  

Gracias a todos por sus aportaciones


----------



## EL SABIO

Laia said:
			
		

> ya que *I feel sick* significa _tengo ganas de vomitar_.


 
"I feel sick" = estoy enfermo (no importa la clase de enfermedad)


----------



## Soy Yo

EL SABIO said:
			
		

> Well it means the same thing ya know! Duh!
> 
> Gracias a todos por sus aportaciones


 
Pero es el nombre de un personaje de un cuento infantil.... 

Si es su nombre, es su nombre.  Y 'too' y 'two' no son la misma cosa (aunque se pronuncian igual).

http://www.ongoing-tales.com/SERIALS/oldtime/STORIES/GOODY/TwoShoes1.html


----------



## Laia

EL SABIO said:
			
		

> "I feel sick" = estoy enfermo (no importa la clase de enfermedad)


 
Mmm... pero esta cita no es mía, es del diccionario... es del link que he puesto más arriba... es lo que sale en el diccionario de WR...
Ay, no sé


----------



## cereza

También puedes decir:
¡Qué asco me das!
¡No puedo ni verte!

Y para mi "me pones enfermo", se acerca más a  la frase "me sacas de quicio! o "no te soporto"


----------



## Doval

Like an Angel said:
			
		

> En Argentina, al menos, me enfermás/me enferma significa me fastidiás/me molesta. Vg.: _Me enferma que dejen los platos sobre la mesa cada vez que comen algo, yo no soy sirvienta de nadie para andar levantando sus cosas_.


En este caso, la traducción al ingles sería _it upsets me, it bothers me, it bugs me, it irritates me, it grates on my nerves_, etc. Estos son más parecidos a _me fastidia_.


----------



## elena maria

no te aguanto, es otra posibilidad aunque no tan literal


----------



## EL SABIO

elena maria said:
			
		

> no te aguanto, es otra posibilidad aunque no tan literal


 
"no te aguanto" suena a molestación y no a repugnancia


----------



## Laia

Esto es lo más natural que se podría decir: "Eres un cerdo, me das asco"


----------



## Doval

Soy Yo said:
			
		

> Creo que es "Miss Goody *Two*-shoes"...asi siempre lo he entendido...
> 
> ¿Te he dado asco ya?





			
				EL SABIO said:
			
		

> Well it means the same thing ya know! Duh!
> 
> Gracias a todos por sus aportaciones


Perhaps this can clear this matter up.  Check the August 24, 2005, entry.

Hope it helps!


----------



## Soy Yo

Doval said:
			
		

> Perhaps this can clear this matter up. Check the August 24, 2005, entry.
> 
> Hope it helps!


 
Gracias, Dova, sí, para mí queda muy claro lo de Goody *Two*shoes.  Vuelvo a poner el enlace que ya puse: http://www.ongoing-tales.com/SERIALS...TwoShoes1.html

Menos claro queda lo de "me das asco" y "me pones enfermo".... Tambien me gusta "Estoy harto de ti."  Podríamos agregar "Estoy hasta el moño (las narices, etc.)."


----------



## gisele73

Traducir _"you make me sick"_ como "me enfermas", aunque es literal, no es correcto. No siempre se pueden traducir las frases literalmente porque pierden su verdadero significado. 

Me enfermas" se usa, como algunos han dicho, para decir "me molesta", "me irrita", algo así como "it gets me", "it bothers me very much".

Me parece que la mejor traducción para "you make me sick" es "me das náuseas" o "me das asco/me repugnas" ("you disgust me").

En el ejemplo de "me enferma que no hayas lavado los platos", no quedaría bien decir "you make me sick" , porque no es algo que te repugne, el caso no es tan grave.

Saludos a todos


----------



## bailarín

Un poco tarde pero yo diría, estoy harto de tí, o me tienes harto.


----------

